# Wie die Peta-Hassmaschine Jäger und Justiz nervt



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar

*Wie die Peta-Hassmaschine Jäger und Justiz nervt​*
Immer mehr merken doch nun auch angelfachfremde Medien wie von der Jagdpresse, wie PETA agiert und wie deren Sicht auf die Dinge wirklich ist und verbreiten entsprechende  Artikel .

Im hier verlinkten Artikel der Huffingtonpost von Outfox-World gehts zwar um Jäger und Anzeigen gegen Jäger und Jagden:
http://www.huffingtonpost.de/outfox-world/jaeger-verband-deutschland-gesetz_b_13426438.html

Man kann das aber problemlos auch durch Angler und Angeln ersetzen, die vielen Anzeigen gegen Angler kennen wir ja.

Wenngleich hier die Kollegen auch PETA  wieder nicht als Tierrechtler bezeichnen, haben sie immerhin den Begriff "Krawall-Tierschützer" gewählt, um PETA von seriöseren Tierschützern abzugrenzen.

Die Kollegen haben aber gut gearbeitet und die Hintergründe und die juristischen Punkte gut und differenzierter als die allgemeinen Medien, die (fast) jede Art von "Schutz" kritiklos hochjubeln, ausgebarbeitet und veröffentlicht.

Der letzte Absatz gefällt mir persönlich besonders gut:
_Das Stellen von Strafanzeigen kostet keinen Cent. 
Ob das auch die Spender wissen, die Peta beim Kampf gegen gesetzestreue Jäger unterstützen, ist zu bezweifeln. 
Aber es gab ja auch schon den Grünen-Vorschlag, Ladendiebe und Schwarzfahrer nicht mehr als Straftäter zu verfolgen, um die Staatsanwälte zu entlasten._

*Prädikat:
LESENSWERT, der Artikel!!*
http://www.huffingtonpost.de/outfox-world/jaeger-verband-deutschland-gesetz_b_13426438.html


----------------------------------------------------------------​
Auch hier kann und MUSS man wieder einmal mehr auf das Versagen des Bundesverbandes DAFV aufmerksam machen, der sich bis heute standhaft weigert, gegen PETA entsprechend vorzugehen und stillhalten für die richtige Art von Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gegen Organisationen wie PETA hält (schon aus 2013 - bis heute nix geändert):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657


Angesichts dessen, dass nun nicht nur ich alter Quengelkopp drüber schreibe, sondern nun auch andere Kollegen der Nichtangelpresse, wird vielleicht der eine oder andere Verbandler und Verbandit der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei in  der BRD doch mal auf die Idee kommen, das bisherige Nichtstun gegen solche Anglerfeinde zu überdenken.....

Ja, ich weiss....................

Ich bin ein Träumer...........................

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## wusel345 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie die Peta-Hassmaschine Jäger und Justiz nervt*

Moin Thomas, mein Traum ist immer noch, dass mal eine große Rotte von wilden Sauen die gepflegten Gärten der Peta-Oberen zu einem Acker umgestalten. Sicher klatschen die Petas den Tieren dann noch Beifall.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie die Peta-Hassmaschine Jäger und Justiz nervt*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Moin Thomas, mein Traum ist immer noch, dass mal eine große Rotte von wilden Sauen die gepflegten Gärten der Peta-Oberen zu einem Acker umgestalten. Sicher klatschen die Petas den Tieren dann noch Beifall.


Auch da träum ich von bzw. gerne mit ....


Zuerst aber eher mal davon:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321649


----------



## zorra (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie die Peta-Hassmaschine Jäger und Justiz nervt*

Ja Thomas wir über 60ig waren es mal...Freie Angler...wir traümen mit Dir davon das es noch mal so wird...und ich hoffe für die jungen Angler das wir den Kampf nicht eines Tages verlieren.
gr.zorra


----------



## kati48268 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie die Peta-Hassmaschine Jäger und Justiz nervt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _
> Aber es gab ja auch schon den Grünen-Vorschlag, Ladendiebe und Schwarzfahrer nicht mehr als Straftäter zu verfolgen, um die Staatsanwälte zu entlasten._


Größere Staatsanwaltschaften haben eigene Abteilungen, die sich mit den Tierschutzvergehen beschäftigen.

Lt. Auskunfst eines Oberstaatsanwaltes sind diese Abteilungen mittlerweile zu einem Großteil mit den Peta-Anzeigen beschäftigt,
die größtenteils wiederum eingestellt werden.
(Eine Verurteilung ist für Peta ja nur ein gewünschter nebeneffekt, nicht das eigentliche Ziel. Dieses ist Verunsicherung & Angst streuen)

Man mag sich gar nicht vorstellen, was dieser Terror, bei dem strafrechtlich kaum was raus kommt, die Justiz -und damit den Steuerzahler- kostet.

Bei den Urheberrechtsabmahnern hat man eine Bremse gezogen.
Wird höchste Zeit, dass dies hier genauso geschieht.
Aber da braucht es halt eine Lobby, die das anschiebt...


----------



## smithie (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie die Peta-Hassmaschine Jäger und Justiz nervt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bei den Urheberrechtsabmahnern hat man eine Bremse gezogen.
> Wird höchste Zeit, dass dies hier genauso geschieht.
> Aber da braucht es halt eine Lobby, die das anschiebt...


Ich hatte das mal an entsprechender Stelle im Verband vorgeschlagen, in dem Fall zumindest für Bayern: als Verband alle solchen Anzeigen, die zu nichts (außer Arbeit für die SA) geführt haben, sammeln, und damit an geeigneter Stelle aufschlagen und sich dafür einzusetzen, dem Einhalt zu gebieten.

Reaktion: ne, lieber still halten und z. B. Königsfischen besser nicht in der Presse bekannt geben, man könnte PETA ja darauf aufmerksam machen, wo eine solche - VOLLKOMMEN LEGALE - Verantstaltungen stattfindet und möglicherweise weitere Anzeigen provozieren.

#6


----------

